# Lesson Learned Spoiled Goose Hunting Trip



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Last Weekend while Goose hunting with my son and his friend I was kicked off of a hunting spot that I have had permision for 20yrs to hunt. 
Here is the story as it unfolds. 
After a couple of hours of hunting I started to walk across a plowed corn field to check out another spot for a better setup. As I was walking back to our first setup I seen the farmer coming up real fast on his tractor and he stopped in front of our setup and he was waving his hands and yelling. When I approached the farmer he said after today we could no longer hunt on his land. I was shocked and asked why . He told me he had seen my son's friend pull up some soybean plants and he had destroyed his crops. 
I quickly chastized the youth and said that I would pay for any damage . I told Him I was sorry. He said to finish hunting for the day and see him after we picked up. I was real sick about the issue. After he left I asked my son's friend how many plants he pulled up and he said 4 and showed me where he had pulled them. I told him never to pull even one plant on a farmer land that is His living. 
I have taught my son that we do not even leave shell casings or any trash laying around and to respect the land owner's property. This was the first time that the youth hunted with us and it was my fault for not telling him the same. 
We pulled our gear and I went talked, showed the farmer that 4 plants had been picked nothing else destroyed and that I was real sorry ( which I was) and asked about the damages and He said that will be $40. I almost fell to the ground but I did not argue I paid him he said to take the 4 plants that I had paid for them. I did and shucked out the soybeans and put then in a small baby food jar. I even weighed them 3ozs. 
$213 per pound is what that comes out to. 
This was a very expensive lesson learned both in money and experience

I found this on another site I thought it was a bunch of crap. :eyeroll: http://www.goosehuntingchat.com whats everyone else think?


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't understand why the farmer would get that mad over a few plants. I would understand if the boys were knocking down huge areas, but four plants? Sounds like the farmer was having a real bad day and that was the straw that broke the camel's back.

Hope you're able to hunt that field again!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is the webpage http://www.goosehuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=584


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I think the point is that the tolerance to hunters is dewindling at a rapid rate


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

I think it's absolutely absurd! There was definitely an underlying reason for his actions. Realistically, the machines used to harvest a crop wastes more than that.

Something similar to that happened to me a long time back. Got permission to trap and hunt a parcel of land. Farmer said to save myself some steps and just drive on the field (crops harvested) to check them. First time it worked great, second time he came out there ranting and raving that he never gave me permission to drive on the land and kicked me off. A week later the land was leased.

Lessons learned... Money talks and if I ever get permission to hunt land and am granted vehicular access I'll be getting it in writing or else I'll just walk.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't chastize the farmer, without him you are stuck to hunting your little park ponds in downtown Fargo, minneapolis, Madison, etc.
Truth of the matter is the youth showed his lack of respect for the privilege. Granted, 10 dollars a plant is absurd, the farmer still could have gone further and went to the game and fish and got you for destruction of unharvested crops and that would have been far worse.

Don't fault the farmer for something you and your hunting party did.
Shame on you. This just closes the door that much more for the average hunter.

cootkiller


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll: Unreal. There must be more to the story........not from you, but in the days preceding the incident!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes, lets not chastize the landowner for his rude behavior and dishonest buisness practices. He is after all a landowner and above reproach. :eyeroll:


----------



## ottertail (Apr 9, 2004)

$40 bucks for a handful of beans some kid picked just screwing around? Whos being the dishonest one here? I would have given the farmer $1.00 and told him to .... well you know. Self respect is more important to me than this guys land.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

First of all we got the story form one side and not another. If I were a farmer and saw a hunter who was hunting in MY field pull up some of MY crop I would be ticked off too.

jimboy you exhibit the same horsecrap attitude that has made so many farmers shut down hunting on their property.
Quit being part of the problem.
Just because this is a small offense still doesn't make this hunter and his party right.
To be honest, $40 for one days hunt in a farmers field is cheap in some places.

I would also like to hear the farmers side, I am sure it is not all black and white as the original poster makes it seem.

cootkiller


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think that the farmer went to a bit of an extreme especially considering that it was a young kid. I think that just explaining to the kid would have worked just as well. Basically the farmer worked you over.

____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

always more than meets the eye


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

cootkiller, you amuse me :lol:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I honestly cannot believe how many of you on here condone the pulling up of a farmers crops. Whether it was 4 plants or 400. 
Your saying that if I go into a candy store and steal 4 1Cent candies that is ok, but 400 would be wrong. Hogwash, poppycock.
UNBELIEVABLE!

And then to have the audacity to complain about all the land access you have lost.
Just that good ole slbck attitude shining through again, huh smalls.

Whether wrong a little or wrong a lot, you are still WRONG!

cootkiller


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree it was totally wrong, but let's say you got a kid of your own and his friend in this aforementioned candy store. He takes 4 1cent tootsie rolls and is spotted by a clerk. Do you honestly believe the this kid, mind you children now, should pay $40 for the tootsie rolls. Or would have you closed the doors to the candy store because 1 kid didn't know any better at the time and didn't respect the property.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't suppose deer, geese, ducks, grouse, etc eat 4 plants worth in a year??

Not that i condone any action that damages crops, but come on. It was a kid and it was less than a duck eats in a day......pretty petty to do that....unless there is in fact more to the story.

On another note i met a real nice farmer this past weekend deer hunting. His land was unposted and we parked up near his approach where he had 2 tractors sitting. On the way back from walking some dried up sloughs he was working on his tractors. I thanked him for the use of his land and talked to him for a while. Mr. Huffman was a class act. :wink: .....Need more landowners like him. He was actually happy we were out there.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

No, but if he is the 10,000th kid that has done so and you are going out of business, and the last kid that came in was 26 and was driving a 4X4 and instead of 4 he took 4,000 then maybe we can get the idea of some farmers frustration.
:lol:

cootkiller


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, i think we'll just leave the candy store out of this. That was pretty funny.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This farmer did not charge you $40 for the beans but perhaps thought that a thank you was probably due for the priviledge. His side of the story has a hidden meaning in there that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

A Question ?

Have any of you know a kid who stole something when he was young? A piece of candy....some baseball cards .....

Have any off these kids turned out well, yes of course ... why, because they learned from their actions.

I commend this farmer for making a lesson out of it, be it extreme probably, but the boy has a better understanding of how he must live the consiquences of his actions and probably realized that farmers do not grow crops simply to keep the wildlife around. The father also should be commended for his actions, even though bewildered, he knew that his boy's guest was his responsibility.

"courage is what it takes to stand-up and speak, but courage also is what it takes to sit down and listen"

~Winston Churchill


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Theres got to be more to the story than this. First off they obviously must have been hunting an unharvested field. Decoys in unharvested soybeans?? And the farmer speeds up in his tractor?? Imagine how many plants he destroyed doing that. 
I think theres alot more to it, and someones not telling!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with dblkluk....I find it hard to believe that if someone has been hunting a piece of land for 20 years,that he wouldn't know the landowner VERY well.There has to be more to this.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Seems more like a rhetorical example to me, rather than an actual story. Kind of like a "bad hunter" ghost story to me. Gotta love internet rumors. 99.99% of the time these things are UNTRUE or EXAGGERATIONS of reality!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Impossible Nick, if it's on the internet, it has to be true.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Gotta love internet rumors. 99.99% of the time these things are UNTRUE or EXAGGERATIONS of reality!


You mean like the 31" tail feather??? :beer:


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I am all for just punishment, but come on cootkiller. Terrorizing some kid for being interested in some plants seems a little harsh.

The best lesson that I ever learned was when I was 16 driving out to drop off some decoys. I accidentally drove along an unharvested flax field that was completely overgrown with weeds. I left a tire track for at least a 1/2 mile. The farmer called the warden and we all sat down and talked about what had happened. I was very apologetic and realized what I had done. We spent the afternoon helping the farmer feed his domestic geese and helping with chores for retribution for the damage to his flax field.

Through that experience, I learned a lesson. This farmer could have taken the opportunity to help that young man learn a lesson and maybe help him learn what farming is really all about, so that next time he'll realize that it isn't just a plant to the farmer. It is his way to buy groceries and clothes for his kids.

The solution lies in understanding and communication.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh common bagman, I thought we went through this rationally. Then ya gotta go n start it all up again. Call up some places that do a "largest tail feather contest" and ask them to recall what the largest tail feather is. If you do that and you don't get the results that I believe are possible, then you can rub it in all you want, but if someone tells you that 31 inches has happened, then share with everyone how you were wrong. Even after I thought we (I and Bagman) had stopped argueing about this, he has to bring it back up  . As for the farmer, he didn't force the hunter to pay the money, the hunter offered. As for the hunter, he took a shot to his rear end because the farmer was being unrational. I pulled up a plant or two when I was young just to look and learn. It's part of growing up. When considering the number of birds they shot that day (even if it was only a few), I'm sure the four plants the kid pulled was less then those birds would have eat'n.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

ya coot my attitude stinks but I wonder why?
We all know you are pro guide and outfitter so your position is not a suprise. As for me I could care less what you think of me. You know nothing of how I conduct myself in the field. Plain and simple this farmer was out of line and you make excuses for his behavior. What the kid did was wrong, no doubt. But asking 40 bucks for 4 plants is down right dishonest. I live in Ohio now and this is just one of the many reasons I left. besides I will come back and be treated better than a resident which absolutely boogles my mind. :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

NOPE, sorry jimbob,
wrong answer again. Have never guided or outfitted in my life.
And I thought the state smelled cleaner.

cootkiller


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ryan.Anderson said:


> I'm sure the four plants the kid pulled was less then those birds would have eat'n.


That is a good point. It is just too bad it came to the conclusion it did!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

That a boy coot. show everybody your worth by throwing insults at anybody who doesn't agree with your position. I didn't say you guided. I said you are "pro" guide and outfitter which means you support it. (School teacher?) I know you teach grade school and bar tend at the woodland resort. I have heard you vomit your garbage here and on other sites trashing the residents of ND because your family owns land and your friends guide. You want to turn ND into a playground for the rich. You don't support any caps on NR's or the zones. You belittle the game fish and their biologists for coming up with the HPC because you drive around and say there are plenty of ducks and everbody knows that a degree in education more than qualifies you to pass judgement on people with PHD's in biology. Your attitude also stinks cause you think the residents of ND have done nothing to help or at least you have never posted anything in favor of the residents of ND. It's a two way street. I see you can chastize residents but heaven forbid and cast anyone into the firepits of Hades if anyone criticizes a farmer. Maybe you could try to support the residents by showing a little appreciation for their contribution. And if you don't know what their contribution is, well, that just shows everybody here your disregard for the facts for personal gain.
Oh yeah, it smells better to you because there is one less resident in ND. that's $2450+ in sales tax, $4000+ in rural communities and a combined value of $4,253.21 in state tax because I took 2 people with me. except for the state tax the others are very, very conservative estimates. And to set the record strait I have helped farmers raise quonsets, drive cattle and have given them rides when their machinery has broken down and not once did I ask for $40 and I still got turned down to hunt their land and I respected their right to do so. For me this was never an access issue. But you made it an access issue:


> $40 for one days hunt in a farmers field is cheap in some places


 This was about a farmers behavior. Something that you are so quick to point out in residents.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, I misunderstood post but since you started blabbering, let me point some discrepancies out about your lame a$$, city people are better attitude.
You say in your last post that I am against the residents of north dakota but then go on to say that I defend the farmers whenever I can.
Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, Back that truck up sparky.

I see that through this reasoning of yours you do not consider farmers as North Dakota residents. Now I see why those farmers turned you down. If you looked down your nose like that at me and you wanted to hunt my land I would send you packing quite quickly as I am sure many have done to you in the past.
Having to move to Ohio in order to find a place to hunt mean you burned many many bridges in your past. I will gladly forfeit you tax dollars to rid the great state of ND of ilk like yourself.

And by the way, what does my profession have to do with any of this.

cootkiller


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jimmyjehovah!

Looks like you moved to another state cause nobody wanted you here. You clearly have the wrong attitude. But you did make one good point in all your attempts to defile CootBoy, outsiders have better luck getting permission than NDR's... And as an outsider NR I appreciate the incoherent babble you have continued to post on this site, you just make it much easier for me to continue to hunt the great land of ND... No wonder the Residents want a ban on the NR hunters... We're the majority of hunters who actually gain permission...

Now let me tell why, cause it doesn't appear you'll be able to pick up on this yourself... NR's come in to hunt as guests, and guys like you just think you have the inherent right to waddle thru any field in ND cause you pay taxes too... $4,253.21 doesn't give you permission...

Keep up the goodwork JJ... Can't wait to hunt the land in ND next year you can't get permission for...

Ps. Where is Mustachio when you need him?


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

wow, sounds like some you guys need to chill out a little. the point here is, yes the farmer was entitled to some retribution, but he probably could have went about it a different way. remember this is a kid we're talking about, repeat a kid. yes he should have known better, but i'm sure everyone here has done something in their life that was wrong and that they regret. if you say you haven't, then your full of, hmmm, beans.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Paterar,
Tell me where and when I said I had a right to hunt private property? I didn't so stop trying to spin it into something it isn't. Just wanted you people to know how much the state has lost by me leaving. You say big deal. If things keep going the way they are more will leave. And since you have spent 37 years as a resident of this state I am sure you have first hand experience in the direction that this state is headed. I could care less if I get a chance to come back and hunt. I freely gave that up when I left. The only reason I do come back is to spend time with friends and family. And since they like to hunt I might as well join them.

Coot, name calling again. I think you need to read the rules of this site. If you can't let others express their opinion without resorting to juvenile antics then you lose all credibility. you can read into my post if you want but you know exactly what I am talking about. :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

by saying lame a$$ city people are better attitude, I am not calling you a name, just voicing my disgust of your attitude. Now who is trying to put major spin on the conversation.

Kettle, meet pot. Pot, meet kettle.

oh, if you mean the ilk comment, I didn't call you ilk, I said
"ilk like yourself."

You should have listened to the whispering in the winds before you left. patterar hit it on the head. People such as himself are finding themselves very fortunate in that they have vast amounts of land to hunt because farmers are really warming up to the nr hunters mostly due to people with the same attitude that you have.

Heck I was with patterar in the penn bar eating some chili when a farmer came in and basically made him and the rest of the nonresident hunting party go out to his slough and shoot the ducks out of there.

cookiller


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Patterar, Whaere was the land that you were able to hunt that a resident wasn't able to. I am so sick of hearing that and I have challeneged everyone that I have heard say that and yet not one has come up with an area. If you were able to get on land via greenbacks, that is another story and certainly doesn't have anything to do with res. vs. non res. You people somehow always find a way to turn this into that argument. Please grow up and stick to the original post. If you must start up the res. vs non res. debate start your own thread. I will await your reply as to what area of ND is off limit to residents!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here here.......

The NR vs. Res issue is old and over done news? Sometimes I can't tell who it is a bigger issue to?


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

right on mav,
:thumb: 
Coot I hope you had a good year and your buddy patterar. sorry for the coal raking. I guess you will never understand what it is like not to have your own personal hunting ground. yes it is true that I have met many bitter land owners but I have met a few that were very courtious and gracious. thinking back I think the few gracious ones tend to blur the bitter ones a bit if you concentrate on the good and not the bad. Kinda like the military, when I was in I hated it and couldn't wait to do my time and get out. Now that I am out I tend to only think of the good times and actually miss the adventures I had even though at the time it was darn near unbearable. I am tired of fighting. Your right, I am wrong.
Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## denkm (Oct 7, 2002)

First of all I am an Agriculture Teacher, beef/crop farmer, and an avid sportsman. I own my farm. I deal with deer hunters, mushroom hunters, small game hunters, and gensing hunters, students, community members, ect. I see people respond to this topic in so many different ways that I feel like I am in the classroom of disfuntional, unrealistic, spoiled kids. First of all if the farmer was upset and overracted it could be because it costs $4.50/bushel to grow those beans and we are being paid $4.85/bushel. He is probably on the brink of going bankrupt. It is a privelage not a right to hunt private property. This is the one thing that will more than piss a guy off. When was the last time that hunter took that farmer a Xmas gift or gave him a gift certificate to take the wife out to eat? I could beleive it. The hunters probably took him for granted. Get real. You pay the taxes on that property. You fix those ruts in the fields from people driving where they shouldn't. You pay insurance to cover your *** if someone gets hurt or ruins their atv. Some of you guys I think are a little out of touch with reality. Remember it is a privelage not a right..


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Ding, Ding, Ding,
We have a winner.
Thank you very much sir.
I have been saying the same ever since I came on this site.
Glad to see there are a couple more voices of reason out there.

cootkiller


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I totally agree. A farmer friend of mine was written a nasty letter by "A Member" of a hunting group from bismarck that had been allowed to hunt his land for the past 8 years. The party started at 3 guys and has manifested to 10 without ever asking the farmer for permission.

This nasty letter was written because "The Member" showed up at 12 o'clock on the opener with his entire group to hunt a field that the farmers son had spotted a nice buck go into that morning and wanted to hunt. Then a weekend later 'The Member" had been hunting on posted land that he did not have permission on and kicked up a buck that ran right to the farmers son's hunting party. They shot the buck and did not know that it had been hit before.

Well "The Member" chewed out the farmer without the son's knowing about how it was his deer and how they had hunted all week hard and that they had no right to shoot that deer. A week later the farmer recieved a letter insulting him and explaining how "The Member" had been taken advantage of and how wrong he was to have shot that deer and to not have let him walk that field opening day.

Gentleman and ladies, this is as grotesque as it gets, now hunters who have the privelage to hunt another persons land demand rights and think gifts entitle them to something.

Definition of *Gift:*
- something voluntarily transferred without expectation of any tangible compensation.

We give gifts to farmers, a christmas ham, a beer at the bar, a dinner at the cafe, only out of appreciation. Some people seem to think that this entitles them to the right, not the privilege to enjoy a landowners property and the game that inhabit it. I know tyhat having a spot to hunt is becoming harder to come by, but this is part of the reason that it has come full circle.


----------

